# Eventing Livery Yards Gloucestershire/Cirencester area



## Dusty85 (18 July 2013)

Hi all, 

Just a bit of research into an area I may potentially move to. Anything around the Cirencester/Chippenham type area. 

Does anyone know of any good livery yards around this area that are particularly geared towards eventing? 

Things I must have: 
Individual turnout
Flood lit arena, doesnt have to be indoors but MUST have a good surface
Offer full livery
access to decent hacking/road work
Would love an XC course or BE courses nearby (as i have this now and love it)


Thanks in advance!


----------



## spacefaer (18 July 2013)

Friend of mine has a yard just outside Wootton Bassett - sounds like it might suit - is it in the right-ish area?


----------



## Dusty85 (18 July 2013)

LOL...thats where my mother in law lives!! But yes- that is the right sort of area. Does it have a website at all?


----------



## Toberpatrick (23 July 2013)

Caron Roberts Equestrian or Talland School of Equitation


----------



## lazysunday (24 July 2013)

Lucie McNicol just outside Chippenham is good. 
Very individual attention, very knowledgeable. She has large modern stables arena show jumps horse walker and gallops.
Hacking is good with nice quiet lanes for roadwork.

Have a look at her website. I'm there and would love to have another eventing livery to share the ups and downs.

PM me for more info and I can tell you about the area.


----------

